# Rouin the meat duck



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

This little fellow came in to the bird repair center after some lady found him being played with by two dogs. One dog would grab him and run with him and then the other dog would try to catch up and take him away from the first dog. Not pleasant for the little fellow, he was pretty roughed up by the time the lady broke up the party and got him to us. He is a Rouin duck, they are a domesticated duck that was bred for meat by the French back in the late 1800's, they can't fly but only a few feet. They look almost identical to a mallard but are much larger and have a semi-complete white ring around their necks, many people mistake them for mallards. He has fully healed and we released him last evening into a new artificial marsh habitat that was built by one of the local development companies. This is a perfect place for him, and there were already 6 of his species in the new habital so he won't be alone and he will be smart enough now to stay away from dogs.

NAB 

Here he is ready to embarked on his new life in his new home.










Here he is quacking and paddling off into his new home - one might happy duck - wish him luck.


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Aw, he sure looks excited, what a cutie!! Thank goodness the lady got to him before those naughty dogs took their little game too far!

Good luck in your new happy home, little Rouin!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Nab,

Great pictures...once again. He sure does look happy and excited in his "getaway" pic.

I sure hope Rouin has long and happy life in his new habitat with his soon-to-be new friends!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nab, 

Another successful release by the hands of you and your girlfriend! Well done, and the pictures say it all, this little/big bugger is a happy camper now!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT A MOST HANDSOME DUCK, Nab!!!

Thanks for telling his story! I know all of us are breathing a sigh of relief that he has found his "Shangri-la!"

LOVE AND HUGS TO YOU AND GF!!!   

Brad: How NICE to "see" you again! Missed your postings...  Hugs and Scritches to my favorite Runts!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so glad this duck had a happy outcome. Good job, Nab! Here's a link to some good Rouen pictures .. the show quality ones are really chubby: http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Ducks/Rouens/BRKRouens.html

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a handsome, solid looking fellow. He certainly seems to be enjoying his new home!

Thanks for the link, Terry. Beautiful markings on Matress!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Thanks for the link, Terry. Beautiful markings on Matress!


Yeah .. Mattress is quite a duck!

Terry


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*Freed Rouen*

Glad to hear this guy is on the mend and that he'll be amongst friends. Such a sad beginning but a happy ending.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Poor lil fell, I'm sure that was one game he wasn't happy to participate in, thank goodness he was rescued and relocated  Good work


----------

